# Finally Planted my 55!!



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

OK so i have a 55 gal aquarium that has the stock lighting on it. Its about 30watts. I bought a few plants for it and planted it so i feel it looks nice and my Rhom would be happy in it. Which i belive he is alot mroe happy now being he has more hiding places and they way i made them i can still see him 95% of the time. As for my questions.

How long dose it take for Java Moss to attach itself to a rock? I tied it to a very porous rock.

Would it help if i put a little Co2 in thet tank? Im not planning on using much but just a little to help. Im already using root tabs and going to get some liquid ferts in the next day or two.

Im sure ill think of more questions soon but for now thats all. I need to go and prune the dead crap off the plants tommorow. I just planted it Sun night. When i prune all the dead crap i will get a few pics for on here.

Here is a list of what i put in the tank. All these plants should be ok in low light right?

9 - Crypt Wendtii 
4 - Crypt Spiralis 
2 - Java Lace 
2 - Anubias barteri 
6 - Jungle vallisneria 
2 - Java moss


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Retaks said:


> OK so i have a 55 gal aquarium that has the stock lighting on it. Its about 30watts. I bought a few plants for it and planted it so i feel it looks nice and my Rhom would be happy in it. Which i belive he is alot mroe happy now being he has more hiding places and they way i made them i can still see him 95% of the time. As for my questions.
> 
> How long dose it take for Java Moss to attach itself to a rock? I tied it to a very porous rock.
> 
> ...


With under 1wpg, CO2 isn't necissary. It never hurts, that's for sure, but with such low light, I'm not sure how much faster growth can get.
Be patient with those plants. They are low light plants, and they need a long time to get situated. Your best bet with the crypts is to plant them in a good spot, so you will never have to move them


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

Everything is were its going to stay until i get a new tank. The only thing imight change is the rocks in there. I have the Moss tied to one of them and am thinking about getting some more for the second one. I will be upgrading the lights very soon to prob about 2wpg. What all would i need then?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Why do you want to upgrade the lighting? You dont need much light for those plants, so I am assuming you want to grow more light needing plants?

With 2 wpg, you would need pressurized CO2 and fertilizers. Dose nitrates, potassium, and phospates on a daily basis.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

exactly. If you want to stay away from co2, stay away from any light over 1.5wpg.

I was saying get 1wpg just so you have a little more growth in there is all.


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

I dont mind going to Co2 i just needed to save the money to do it right from the start. The 108 watt lights are only $15 more then the 54 watt lights. Imm going to That Fish PLace Sat to look around so ill decide better when im there. I would like to go to Co2 Eventually. Could i get the 108 Watt lights and take a bulb out until i get the Co2???


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I'd just keep the light you got until you have a full setup to do it better from the start.
IMO, anyway


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

^^agreed. Dont cheap out on equipment, it can make a difference in the long run. Just wait until you can get it all and do it.


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

OK ill get it and wait. Its prob gonna be 2 months before i can do it right. I might get a 54 watt set of lights for now and then when i do have Co2 then just get a 108 watt set.

I have a question though. It seem like most of my plants are dieing. Do they do this then regrow? Ive heard some plants will do that but didnt know if mine would.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Crypts almost always melt for me. Give them some time and they will bounce back. They are sensitive to water parameter change. Are the rest of the plants looking ok?


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

The Crypt Wendtii is deff melting the other Crypt is dieing but dosnt look like its melting like the other. The rest of the plants look like they are slowly dieing except for the Anubias Barteri which look great.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

are you adding any fertilizers? What is your nitrate readings?


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

My Nitrates are always around 20-30. when they hit 30 i would normally do a water change. I did add some API Leaf Zone i believe it is called last night.


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

I forgot to tell you i did put root tabs in when i first planted them and changed the bulbs out in my lights yesterday. One is now a plant bulb which they only had one of and the other is a full spectrum bulb but both put out more blue and red which i was told are better for plants. And within the next 2 weeks i will be ordering a 108 watt Nova Extreme light set for my aquarium and trying a diy Co2 set until i have the cash for a good Co2 setup. IM planning on staying at 2 wpg with this tank. When i decide what my next tank will be im going to try to go to 3-4 wpg since ill have all the stuff i need except for lights.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

love to see some pics when you get it setup, keep us posted.


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

If i get home before the lights go off tommorow ill get some pics.


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

I got the pics now. Sorry it took a few days. The tank still looks like crap! I also added a pic of George the 5" Rhom that lives in there.


----------

